# Eviction/Notice to leve grazing



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never heard of such a thing..


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Contact whoever is in charge of brand inspections/livestock where you are.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ask the local sheriff, or whatever law enforcement is there. Have you looked up the laws on the internet for your region?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

if they do,nt leave open the gate and let them off


----------



## Irisblue (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, thanks for every ones ideas, will see what happens


----------



## JDTRanch (Mar 8, 2010)

Im sure you can hold the horse until he/she pays what they owe you. If they dont pay, there is a certain amount of time before you can take ownership of the horse. Possesion is 90% of the law here in the states. Just a thought.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

true is that person is past due on the boarding/rent i'd send notice that there horses will be sold after legal steps have been taken for the back payment of boarding/rent.......it might seem harsh to do that but think of the time and effort on your part


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

It's been a couple of months.......

Did you get them off your land without a hassle?


----------

